# Florida Camping



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, let me start with the bad news. Last week I found out my cousin (more like my brother) passed in his sleep on 2/18/07. He was 37 yrs old and leaves a 7 yr old son. Work has been more busy than usual and it seems like every idiot that doesnt know how to drive is somewhere in Florida. Well, after the week from hell, I am finally taking the Eagle's Mobile Nest out to Daytona for Bikeweek '07. We are only going for the weekend (Friday thru Sunday), but I have to say it is VERY much needed at this point. I finally get to try out my new tow vehicle on an actual camping trip and get away from the mayhem. Pictures and info will follow in this post about the KOA campground we are staying at. I also may check in if we get bored or I am sober enough. See ya in a few days!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your cousin, and your loss. That's got to be tough loosing someone so young and close to you. We'll be praying for you.
Hope you enjoy your weekend in Daytona.

Greg


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry for your loss, try to have a relaxing and peaceful weekend


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you soooo deserve it! not fair you have warmer weather though!







try to have a good time even though the other 2,000 Outbkrs can't be there!


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your lost. I hope you have a more rest & relaxing vacation in Florida.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Take care Paul,

Try to relax and put some peace back into your life









We'll be here for you when you get home









Be safe,
Dawn


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Paul. Hope you have a great gettaway. Look forward to your pics.

Jim


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

that is sad,, enjoy your weekend. Dh and I were supposed to be going to daytone for the 2nd year in a row,, but my son (who is in the USMC) always seems to change our plans,, We are flying to san diego for a week in 17 days to see him before he goes to Iraq, so we had to cancel daytona as we couldnt justify or afford 2 trips right now... Have great time.. You are taking that harley with you??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Paul...I sincerely hope you have a great weekend. We are heading to Ocala in the morning...and after four 11 hour days at work...I need it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Paul, sorry to hear about your loss. As he was like a brother to you, I'm sure that his family is taking great strength from the fact that you will be a great roll model for his son. I hope that you are able to enjoy your time away.

Chris


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Paul, I am soooo sorry to hear about this loss. If there is anything I can do, I am only a PM away.

Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

While packing I thought I would hop on real quickly. Yes I am bringing the bike to bikeweek







and thank you to everyone for all of the support. My cousin was 37 and after the autopsy, they believe it was due to sleep apnia being they didnt find any other cause. His ex-wife has thier son and I rarely get to speak with him. My cousin has only one sister left and she is in California somewhere with her 2 kids. He lost his other sister 3 yrs ago to lukemia and he lost his mom 2 years ago.
This weekend getaway is going to be too short, but very much needed. Thanks again to everyone.


----------

